# Zeichenstift



## davyy (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo ich habe mit dem zeichenstift eine umrandung gezeichnet (um eine Karte)

diese Linie würde ich gern verändern sprich farbe unf dicke. aber es ist nicht möglich da es in keiner ebene zu finden ist anscheinend.

kann mir einer da einen tipp geben.


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Januar 2007)

Die mit dem Zeichenstift erstellten Pfade findest du in der Pfadpalette. Dort ist auch entweder unten oder per kleinem Dreieck rechts oben die Möglichkeit gegeben den Pfad mit einer Kontur zu versehen oder zu füllen.

Bei der Kontur sollte man beachten das die Dicke/Farbe von den aktuellen Werkzeugeinstellungen (Pinsel, Buntstift etc.) bestimmt wird.

Damit die Kontur auch dargestellt wird muss aber eine Ebene vorhanden sein. Nur auf der Hintergrundebene wird es nicht klappen. Also vorher eine leere erstellen und dann in das Pfadmenü wechseln.


Alex


----------



## davyy (25. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank!


----------

